# Steam Server ist platt



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi.

So, da ich selber derbe Anmelde Probleme seit gestern abend hatte um mein Game zu zocken...
Habe ich sogar Windows / Kompl. neu Aufgesetzt... 

Gerade habe ich gelesen das dass nicht nötig gewesen wäre! 

Grund:  Steam Server Deutschland (login-Server) ist zur zeit platt und es ist nicht klar, 
wann man in Deutschland wieder zugriff drauf hat.

Hier mal nen link. heise online | Spieledienst Steam in Deutschland nicht erreichbar

Auch wird da ein Programm genannt... 
Welches (mir) die Game Install. ermöglicht.

Ich weis nicht ob hier welche mit Steam Problemem sind, dachte ich schreib das hier einfach mal...


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. April 2012)

Mir ist das heute auch aufgefallen. Bin gespannt, wann die das wieder hinkriegen, denn ich möchte Deus Ex fertig zocken


----------



## Pokerclock (19. April 2012)

Nix neues. Man beachte die News auf der Main oder die User-News. Daher

-CLOSED-


----------

